# It's What's for Dinner~



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Fresh Home made..Sauce ..Crust..Bought Onions..4 blend Cheese..Pepperoni...Mushrooms.."Fresh Baked Pizza Pie"..

ya just got to love a sat evening kickin back...maybe some Sud's to go with it.... And No not soap..ha ha ha,,

Any way felt creative today....Had a wonderful after noon blasting soda cans....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I have made some pizza in my time too. Some wickedly awesome and some pretty crappy. I spent a couple years working out my crust and the bad news is in order to make my best pizza the dough has to spend at least one night in the fridge doing a slow rise. Just havent found a way around that yet. I lived 3 years just outside of Naples, Italy and hope to some day get close to what the locals ate. And I better hurry up as that memory gets older and older by the day.

Enjoy your eats and suds!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Makes me hungry!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't beat the home backed pizza!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I love a good pie. There was a place in a college town I lived in that served great pizza, or at least I think they did. They also had Lowenbrau Dark on draft and a pitcher was less than the pie.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Greavous said:


> I have made some pizza in my time too. Some wickedly awesome and some pretty crappy. I spent a couple years working out my crust and the bad news is in order to make my best pizza the dough has to spend at least one night in the fridge doing a slow rise. Just havent found a way around that yet. I lived 3 years just outside of Naples, Italy and hope to some day get close to what the locals ate. And I better hurry up as that memory gets older and older by the day.
> 
> Enjoy your eats and suds!


Yup the best way is put the dough in the frig over night...the dough frements..thus you have a sourdough ...Makes the best crust...

To make the crust...your your hands and streach it too shape...never use a rolling pin.....dock it..(take a fork poke hole in the bottom of crust)this keeps from getting air bubbles.... oven set 550* degrees....place the dough(Crust) only in oven on lowest rack with a baking

stone..bake for 5 minutes......remove the crust from oven....top it with what you want...Back in oven ..lowest rack again..Bake 5 more minutes...after the time is

up move the pizza to the middle rack..put the pizza on the rack bake another 5 minutes or until golden brown...This how I was tought to ma the best pizza.....OM


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Whats for dinner? Hmm.... At least its low carb! Until I make a samich...

Dont know what the story is in the rest of the world but pork prices somehow jumped up to match beef until beef jumped up to match some exotic chemotherapy drug but I came across a deal on this boston butt roast yesterday and decided it had been too long. Put it on the grill this morning and 8 3/4 hours later its almost time! Smoked with mesquite and pecan wood and loitered on the grill at 250° all day.

Please excuse the little missing piece. It became pitmaster privilege.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nothing like home cooking


----------

